# Chain Store scope mounting question



## Towler86 (Aug 28, 2018)

Hello to all

I am about to buy a scope and mounts for my tikka t3 in 30-06 from a local chain store called Sail (in quebec)
The salesperson recommended nikon prostaff 2.5x10x40 on leupold rings and base. He said installation was included in the price ($330 scope and $50 rings and base)
My question is should i trust them with the instal? They are equivalent to a small cabela chain. Do the chain stores generally do good jobs? i.e. typically lap the rings? Or is it best to go to gunsmith?


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

For me personally, it goes in this order:

1. DIY
2. Gunsmith
3. Chain store*

*If at step three, start back at one


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Mounting a scope isn't exactly rocket science. The thing is, there is a couple things that really need to be done to fit you. If the guy does not, for example, set up the eye relief to fit you, you might be a little suspicious of the install job. Make sure everything is good and tight. Of course, even the best bore sight job will need a final sighting in. In conclusion, I would say go ahead and let them install it, chances are they will do good a job. Keep in mind that after you pick the gun up from them you still need to do a proper inspection, final adjustments and sight in.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> Make sure everything is good and tight.


With today's scopes the above quote isn't very true anymore. Good and tight has a tendency to wrinkle or crush the thinner scope walls manufactures are using to cut scope weight. The correct response here is make sure everything is torqued to manufacture specs. Vortex recommends 15 to 18 inch pounds which isn't a whole lot.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

I had a scope mounted and bore sighted at the Lehi Cabelas. They checked my eye relief and was on paper at 100 yards. They did it for free too, and I didn’t buy the scope or rifle from them. I would have them do it again.

That being said, I don’t trust the chain stores archery shops. Had and heard too many issues from them.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

muddydogs said:


> With today's scopes the above quote isn't very true anymore. Good and tight has a tendency to wrinkle or crush the thinner scope walls manufactures are using to cut scope weight. The correct response here is make sure everything is torqued to manufacture specs. Vortex recommends 15 to 18 inch pounds which isn't a whole lot.


You are absolutely correct. I guess what I was referring to was when visually examining someone else mounting job, be sure and check for loose/missing screws, etc. I assume that anyone doing a DYI job would follow the manufactures guidelines/instructions.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have never heard of a chain type store that has done a complete proper scope mounting. This includes lapping the rings and at times using Loctite on the screws where the screws don't have them from the factory and using a torque screwdriver to tighten the screws. 

Now it they have a in-store gunsmith they just might do all those things under his direction but don't expect the gunsmith to do it since he will be busy with his own work that has to be completed.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

brisket said:


> I had a scope mounted and bore sighted at the Lehi Cabelas. They checked my eye relief and was on paper at 100 yards. They did it for free too, and I didn't buy the scope or rifle from them. I would have them do it again.
> 
> That being said, I don't trust the chain stores archery shops. Had and heard too many issues from them.


I also had Cabela's (Farmington) put new rings on my Zeiss last year and they measured my eye relief, did a good job mounting it and was spot on at the range and in the field when I shot my spike.


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

The biggest issue I've had with a chain doing it is poor bore sighting. I usually have the big Sportsman's in Midvale mount my scopes and of the 4 or 5 I've had done, only 1 wasn't on paper. The mounting itself was fine and has never given me issue.


----------

